# Shipping mini readme



## j6ppc

What follows are some notes I'd have liked
to have seen that facilitate trading/NST/PIF/Bombing 
shipping to a degree. This is US centric, apologies to non US CS members (you can ship overseas though).

New here? Participating in an NST/PIF? This howto is for you.

So... you are new here (or not so new for that matter).

Here are a few things I've found very helpful, most are
self evident with experience -- something I suffered a lack
of when I first ventured into gorilla trading land.

I hate lines. Have I mentioned I hate lines? Those at the post office
especially.

I also hate paying for packing materials.

I especially hate *overpaying* for both boxes and postage at MBE, UPS store etc..

The solution to both you ask?

The USPS website.
Boxes - Free.
Online postage - Discounted, all you need is a printer and paper.
Tracking is also free.

Simple - you place the stogies in a box, tape or otherwise affix the label you printed and drop it in a mailbox, schedule carrier pickup or drop off @ a post office.

No fuss no muss no lines and *minimal* cost.

Other things I think might be helpful:

1. Save boxes, bubble wrap etc. you receive. these can usually be reused.
2. Newspaper balled up artfully can serve as a bubble wrap replacement.
------2a.The smokes should *not* rattle around in the box!
3. Especially on NSTs, Newbie PIFs and bombs the inclusion of a note describing the contents and what you like (no dislikes here right?) about them is a good idea. 
------3a. unless someone frantically trying to figure out (google) what the heck you ------sent them seems fun.
4. Share tracking numbers w/ the recipient (or post in thread as appropriate).
5. Be prompt - if you can't ship when expected due to RL issues or even
flakyness let the recipient know what is going on (or post in thread as appropriate).
5. Ziplocs are good, vacu packing (food saver) is better.
6. Consider including some kind of humidification device (beads w/ mesh or whatever).
------6a.I usually include one if I think shippng will be more than 72 hours or if it is
---------unusually hot. ZipLoc or vacu pack is OK for a couple of days on most cases IMHO.
7.Let the folks know you received their package. Post Pictures or a lisr where appropriate.
8.*Give trader feedback* the good, the bad and even the ugly where warranted.
9. Last but not least - Enjoy! This is a great community.

Bests

Jon


----------



## ca21455

Thanks, good advice. I usually ship US Post, but you are right about the lines. Being in bootcamp and a few trips to Disney, etc, you can't help but go nuts when seeing a line!


----------



## j6ppc

ca21455 said:


> Thanks, good advice. I usually ship US Post, but you are right about the lines. Being in bootcamp and a few trips to Disney, etc, you can't help but go nuts when seeing a line!


Oh.. I did not have line phobia until after boot camp!
Really.
Don't get me started on Disneyland....


----------



## Bubba -NJ

A few extra important tips - place cigars in a ziplock bag of some kind and also put in a water pillow to keep proper RH . We have no idea what conditions our smokes will be in so be extra careful when packing . Getting dried out or cracked cigars really sucks . Give the box a little shake and if you can here movement in the box when closed then it needs more packing matierial - bubble wrap or packing peanuts work the best .


----------



## j6ppc

Bubba -NJ said:


> A few extra important tips - place cigars in a ziplock bag of some kind and also put in a water pillow to keep proper RH . We have no idea what conditions our smokes will be in so be extra careful when packing . Getting dried out or cracked cigars really sucks . Give the box a little shake and if you can here movement in the box when closed then it needs more packing matierial - bubble wrap or packing peanuts work the best .


Added more info accordingly.

Thanks!


----------



## tippytwo

should be a sticky and possibly expanded.

thanks for the info.

-T2


----------



## j6ppc

tippytwo said:


> ...and possibly expanded.
> 
> thanks for the info.
> 
> -T2


I'll keep editing as long as I'm able - an hour or two probably, then It will be locked to me but not to mods.

Bests

Jon


----------



## Old Sailor

If I didn't have to go back on shift, I'd try and send overseas as it's probably a real pain if not near impossible to send from Can. to U.S.:sb :sb


----------



## j6ppc

bump 'cos I think it might be useful.


----------



## burninator

Great post, OP! I didn't know about the online shipping features. Good call.


----------



## The Professor

Yeah -- excellent OP. I remember seeing that right before or after I sent my first box (given St. Murphy, probably after). I've used the online USPS stuff ever since!

Here's a question that may require a slightly different answer than given above: For a box split, is there anything that should be done differently? For example, is it better to (a) divide the cigars up into two or three ziplocks (assuming one box split), (b) put them all in one big ziplock, or (c) use some other container?

Another way to ask the question is: how much do the packing procedures *change* when we're shipping 10, 15, 20, or more cigars rather than 5-7? (clearly I'm still a noob)

~d.


----------



## j6ppc

For doing those quantities I prefer vacu pac bags (food saver).

If those are not available then using a couple sandwich sized ziplocs w/ air evacuated (5-6 each) and packing accordingly should suffice.
--edit I find taping those together into a wad helps as well = less rattle(tm).
--edit#2 also nice is placing said wad info a (cigar) box if you have a spare that will fit into your packaging of choice.

PS Bubble wrap is your friend!


----------



## Dr_Wogz

Hi All,

Anyone have any 'interantional' hints & tips?

I posted a similar thread, to inquire about international shipping to the US

and yes, a vote to make it a sticky


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Thanks for this post. My P.O. never has any boxes. That put a big damper on things when I'm planning a bombing!!! :gn


----------



## j6ppc

The Professor said:


> Here's a question that may require a slightly different answer than given above: For a box split, is there anything that should be done differently? For example, is it better to (a) divide the cigars up into two or three ziplocks (assuming one box split), (b) put them all in one big ziplock, or (c) use some other container?
> 
> Another way to ask the question is: how much do the packing procedures *change* when we're shipping 10, 15, 20, or more cigars rather than 5-7? (clearly I'm still a noob)
> 
> ~d.


For box splits I pack 5-9 per ziploc, tape those closed, wrap bubble wrap around the wad and tape it up too. I just sent 25 shorts out and could not resist doing 8/9/8 in the ziplocs .

If you are truly paranoid I highly recommend using a food saver vacu pack thingie. As near as I can tell cigars so packed are nearly idiot (but not bullet) proof.


----------



## Mbraud4

Good post bro!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

j6ppc said:


> bump 'cos I think it might be useful.


It's very useful and a great post Jon!! You're right on the money about the discounts for printing your own postage. I just shipped a package at the post office that weighed a little over 4 lbs and cost me $14.00. If I had of printed the postage myself it would have only been $12.00. Significant especially if you ship alot. Plus the delivery confirmation is free.

One other note, if you don't print the postage at least print the label because you will still get the free delivery confirmation even though you pay the postage at the post office.


----------



## j6ppc

Ms. Floydp said:


> It's very useful and a great post Jon!! You're right on the money about the discounts for printing your own postage. I just shipped a package at the post office that weighed a little over 4 lbs and cost me $14.00. If I had of printed the postage myself it would have only been $12.00. Significant especially if you ship alot. Plus the delivery confirmation is free.
> 
> One other note, if you don't print the postage at least print the label because you will still get the free delivery confirmation even though you pay the postage at the post office.


Thanks for the feedback Anita. The free boxes are handy too. Note to self: Must order more. Oh... there is an avery label that is the right size to print these on but I usually just use the DHL sticky labels since I have an overabundance of them and they are Free (the label part is just plain white).


----------



## j6ppc

Had a few Qs about this of late so bumping.


----------



## replicant_argent

Just purchased a Costco sized box of vac sealer rolls.....


I guess I can bomb some more now...


----------



## j6ppc

If you use a vacu sealer take care that you stop the vacuum prior to ruining the cigars. Trust me on this it can get pretty ugly.


----------



## Old Sailor

Here's one for shipping to Canada....claim it as collectables or t-shirt with a value no more than $20.00, saves alot of hassles with customs here.


----------



## Even Steven

I was reading the shipping info read(great write up) and I was wondering when do I pack up everything?

I plan on going to my local postal office and grabbing 2 flat rate boxes, will I have to pack the box in front of a worker or can I pack it up at home then drop it off there? The reason I ask is because I'm sure they'll need to check what's inside.



If I'm able to pack it at home, will they ask what the contents are? Do I tell them cigars/tobacco or do I just say perishables?

Any help is GREATLY appreciated, Happy New Years guys


----------



## NCRadioMan

You can take it home and pack it up or do it in the post office. You can print a shipping label from the USPS site and have your carrier pick it up on their route. The only think they may ask is if there are any liquids inside. Never had them ask what I was shipping, specifically.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

NCRadioMan said:


> You can take it home and pack it up or do it in the post office. You can print a shipping label from the USPS site and have your carrier pick it up on their route. The only think they may ask is if there are any liquids inside. Never had them ask what I was shipping, specifically.


I've had them ask that, but not when I was shipping cigars. Just remember, only use the flat rate boxes if you are shipping something heavy. You will pay double the postage with a flat rate box if you are just shipping 5 or so cigars!


----------



## squid

Very good info and recommendations for shipping. 

As far as packing at home or the post office....I ship a lot of boxes out to the troops with sticks in them. I always have the boxes sealed by the time I get to the post office. They'll only ask if you have any flammable, hazardous, weapons, or other similar questions. IT'S OKAY TO TELL THEM YOU'VE GOT CIGARS THAT YOU'RE SHIPPING. In fact, when shipping overseas to the troops, you will need to fill out a customs declaration, as well...and its okay to list cigars on the form. 

If you do ship out to the troops...definitely include a some type humipak, etc. It could take (1) a while for the boxes to arrive; (2) or a while for them to pick up at the post office once it does arrive.

Not shipped anything yet North of the Border or down under, yet...belive the aforementioned advice on listing the items as collectibles, T-shirt, etc., and the value, might be darn good advice!


----------



## Even Steven

NCRadioMan said:


> You can take it home and pack it up or do it in the post office. You can print a shipping label from the USPS site and have your carrier pick it up on their route. The only think they may ask is if there are any liquids inside. Never had them ask what I was shipping, specifically.


Alright, sounds simple enough, but if they just happen to ask what the contents are, would it be alright to say "tobacco/cigars" or will that make my package subject to be opened and searched?

Thanks


----------



## NCRadioMan

No. Sending cigars is fine.


----------



## Even Steven

Alright cool, thanks botl.


----------



## yacno

squid said:


> Very good info and recommendations for shipping.
> 
> IT'S OKAY TO TELL THEM YOU'VE GOT CIGARS THAT YOU'RE SHIPPING. In fact, when shipping overseas to the troops, you will need to fill out a customs declaration, as well...and its okay to list cigars on the form.


If sending to an APO/FPO it may be a good idea to check here for tobacco restrictions. Tobacco might not be allowed to specific zip codes for whatever reason, and in that case you might want to obfuscate the tobacco line on the customs form.


----------



## Even Steven

Does sending gars through usps to Canada make any difference?


----------



## j6ppc

Even Steven said:


> Does sending gars through usps to Canada make any difference?


Customs declaration paperwork will be needed. If cigars are declared the recipient might have to pay duty. Hence "collectables" or "T-Shirts".


----------



## Even Steven

j6ppc said:


> Customs declaration paperwork will be needed. If cigars are declared the recipient might have to pay duty. Hence "collectables" or "T-Shirts".


So instead of putting "cigars" put "collectables" or "T-Shirts"?


----------



## Old Sailor

Yup, that usually works, but if they do open it, the reciever may have to pay some duty, chance we northerns take and I for one don't mind if it's from a fellow BOTL/SOTL.


----------



## Even Steven

Old Sailor said:


> Yup, that usually works, but if they do open it, the reciever may have to pay some duty, chance we northerns take and *I for one don't mind if it's from a fellow BOTL/SOTL.*


Yea, I'm going to send a bomb to 2 people on here, one of them lives resides in Canada.
Hopefully it'll reach him without any duties being payed.

Thanks for all you help guys.


----------



## cre8v1

How do you guys handle the weighing of the package when you do this online? Is it just a rough estimate?


----------



## Scimmia

cre8v1 said:


> How do you guys handle the weighing of the package when you do this online? Is it just a rough estimate?


Domestic Priority is going to be $4.05 for anything up to 1 lb, which is a lot of cigars. I'll just usually put 1 lb on the label, even if it isn't. I do have access to a scale at the office that I use for heavier packages, though.


----------



## cre8v1

Scimmia said:


> Domestic Priority is going to be $4.05 for anything up to 1 lb, which is a lot of cigars. I'll just usually put 1 lb on the label, even if it isn't. I do have access to a scale at the office that I use for heavier packages, though.


Cool! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Even Steven

Where can I get the sticky back papers so that I don't have to cut out and tape up the shipping label?


----------



## bazookajoe

Even Steven said:


> Where can I get the sticky back papers so that I don't have to cut out and tape up the shipping label?


You can get full sheet label paper at most office supply stores. You may still have to cut the label out but no taping. Some of the sheets are divided so 2 to a page.


----------



## Even Steven

bazookajoe said:


> You can get full sheet label paper at most office supply stores. You may still have to cut the label out but no taping. Some of the sheets are divided so 2 to a page.


Oh ok thanks, hmm I think I'll be wasting some paper since the label prints on one half and the instructions print on the other then cut on the dotted line. unless I cover the other half some how.


----------



## bazookajoe

Even Steven said:


> Oh ok thanks, hmm I think I'll be wasting some paper since the label prints on one half and the instructions print on the other then cut on the dotted line. unless I cover the other half some how.


Yeah, it's a bit of a waste, although it does print your receipt on the other half. If you know someone with a UPS account, they get the full sheet labels free from UPS and could probably spot you some.


----------



## Even Steven

LOL paper moocher! jk, thanks for the info bro


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

i might add that you should try to ship on Monday or Tuesday to ensure a priority shipment will arrive later that week. there have been two instances where i shipped on a WEDNESDAY and the packages didn't arrive until more than five days later (no mail on sunday).


----------



## j6ppc

bazookajoe said:


> Yeah, it's a bit of a waste, although it does print your receipt on the other half. If you know someone with a UPS account, they get the full sheet labels free from UPS and could probably spot you some.


Dhl labels work as well...


----------



## The Professor

FYI:

USPS Priority Mail rates go up to $4.60 (1 lb.) on May 14th. Rates go up significantly more across multiple "zones."


----------



## Strangg1

This is a great post, glad it was stickied. Some nice tips here:tu 



~S


----------



## billybarue

My biggest gripe with click and ship is that for anything 1 oz to 1 lb it costs the same $4.05 (for now). Big deal you get the DC# for free - you are still being ovecharged if your package weighs less than 1 lb.

For example I can easily pack 5 sticks into a box and have it weigh 6 oz. 1st class shipping for that if you bring it in to the post office is $1.59(http://postcalc.usps.gov/speed.asp?...M=0&P=0&O=6&OZ=71106&DZ=22309&origin=default). Now you have to pay an extra $.55 at the post office for the DC# and your cost is $2.04 w/DC# to ship 5 sticks. If you used click and ship you would be charged priority mail rates and $4.05.

Anything over a pound go with click and ship. If it is less than a pound (and especially if it is only 5 cigars or so) you will save a couple bucks by bringing it into the PO. Of course don't use the nice boxes they provide - those are priority rate boxes and you will be charged $4.05 at the PO.

my $.02 - FWIW,

BillyBarue


----------



## j6ppc

Most Packages I send out are 8 0z to 1 lb so that pricing works for me.
YMMV.


----------



## Scimmia

Personally, I would never send cigars anything less than Priority. First Class is too much of a craps shoot as far as time and even whether it will arrive at all.


----------



## sonick

billybarue said:


> My biggest gripe with click and ship is that for anything 1 oz to 1 lb it costs the same $4.05 (for now). Big deal you get the DC# for free - you are still being ovecharged if your package weighs less than 1 lb.
> 
> For example I can easily pack 5 sticks into a box and have it weigh 6 oz. 1st class shipping for that if you bring it in to the post office is $1.59(http://postcalc.usps.gov/speed.asp?...M=0&P=0&O=6&OZ=71106&DZ=22309&origin=default). Now you have to pay an extra $.55 at the post office for the DC# and your cost is $2.04 w/DC# to ship 5 sticks. If you used click and ship you would be charged priority mail rates and $4.05.
> 
> Anything over a pound go with click and ship. If it is less than a pound (and especially if it is only 5 cigars or so) you will save a couple bucks by bringing it into the PO. Of course don't use the nice boxes they provide - those are priority rate boxes and you will be charged $4.05 at the PO.
> 
> my $.02 - FWIW,
> 
> BillyBarue


With the cost of gas at $3+ per gallon, any post office further than a couple blocks begins to make the $2 difference a moot point..... in addition to the fact that time is money....


----------



## sonick

The Professor said:


> FYI:
> 
> USPS Priority Mail rates go up to $4.60 (1 lb.) on May 14th. Rates go up significantly more across multiple "zones."


Fortunately for 1lb. or under (bombing range), the $4.60 is still flat across all zones. I was thinking that 1lb. wasn't flat rate anymore by reading the quote.....

Rate Increase Information: 
http://pe.usps.com/RateCase2007/DMM300_HTML/ratesandfees2.htm

1lb. or less: 
Priority Mail

Weight
Not Over 1 (pounds)

Zone1,2,3,4,5
Local,
1 & 2 - $4.60
3 - $4.60
4 - $4.60
5 - $4.60
6 - $4.60
7 - $4.60
8 - $4.60

-
2lbs. and up, things start to get pricey, fast.


----------



## j6ppc

I agree that there are cheaper ways to ship but considering that you *don't* have to wait in line at at the P.O. at all and the nifty free boxes plus the luxury of printing your own postage and the ability to even arrange for pick up if desired priority mail has a clear advantage for many purposes. Reliable as well and fast 1-3 days anywhere CONUS in most cases which is not true for UPS ground in my experience.

Yes that was a horrendous run-on sentence.


----------



## j6ppc

I discovered 2 neat features in click N ship today.
1. The ability to upload a .csv file
2. Adding 9 recipients at once (for a total of 10 the max alowed) to a batch order.

Super handy esp if you are doing a group buy.


----------



## DBall

:2

This is one of the most helpful threads on CS. Thank you for putting it up here.


----------



## mugen910

DBall said:


> :2
> 
> This is one of the most helpful threads on CS. Thank you for putting it up here.


:tpd::tpd::tpd:

You guys have no idea how long I've been overpaying for shipping. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## bobarian

First Class ClickNShip is available throught PP Multi Order Shipping. When you first log on to PP, on the left side of the page you will see a line near the top that says Multi Order shipping. This gives you several options for shipping including Priority and First Class. :tu


----------



## alley00p

Wow! Great info about shipping and packaging, especially for a noobie like me! :tu

Alley00p :ss


----------



## pyrodrummer

this will help out a lot whenever i get around to doing a trade. 
thanks,
Cal


----------

